# Buying a House in Florida



## kinojango (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm interested in buying a house in Florida but after much research some sites vary in what has to be paid on a monthly or yearly basis.

Has anyone been through the process and what are the taxes etc that have to be paid?

The property will not be a holiday let but a long term let.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I live in Florida ...

Property taxes yearly (aliens pay more )
obviously all the utilities monthly then added thing like pest control 


property Insurance if you can get it .. 


property management for rentals 

How to Buy Property in Florida: 12 steps - wikiHow

there are a few more thing with the actual purchase
but the seller cover most things


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

Plus monthly or annual dues if the property is in a condominium or other community type of structure. And additional assessments on same if they need more money to cover capital improvements or other types of cashflow shortfall. These can be the real killer on many properties in Florida (and elsewhere of course) that may appear to be a good deal at present - before buying check with the condo association as to how many owners are not paying their dues.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

you have purchase costs which will include taxes, home owner association fees, appraisal, home inspection, survey, title insurance, ... the usual. then comes upkeep which is utilities, insurance, maintenance, yard, taxes, ...
property taxes vary depending on location. google for millage and tax assessor for the respective county. there is a small break for primary residence which does not apply to non residents to the best of my knowledge.
insurance will give you sticker shock, so may real estate tax. please consider that you cannot rely on renting it and it has no bearing on your immigration status.


----------



## crystaldecker (Apr 27, 2013)

I've noticed that electric is a big expense that many people don't expect when they relocate to warmer areas such as SW Florida. It can run from 110.00 a month up to 250.00 or more a month in the summer. There are also multiple property taxes that you have to pay.


----------

